
China looks to 'combustible ice' as a fuel source - chanux
http://www.physorg.com/news187622107.html
======
noonespecial
_However, if handled carefully, using methane hydrate as a fuel could be safer
than simply letting it melt on its own._

Drive that methane powered Humvee two blocks for a slurpee. Its the
environmentally responsible thing to do!

------
stcredzero
Isn't the release of methane from tundra hydrates one of the "tipping point"
disaster scenarios?

------
billybob
"It's easily mined from our rivers in winter," a party spokesperson said.

Bah-dum-chah!

